# Simple Cinnamon Bun & Apple Crumble Recipes



## herb1 (22/7/16)

Hey y'all

Want to start DIY-ing next week so want to get my flavours sorted out

Looking for simple, easy recipes with as little flavours as possible for:


Cinnamon bun/roll
Apple Crumble


----------



## SAVaper (22/7/16)

Hi,

Maybe try:



Petrus said:


> To all you Cinnamon lovers here is something that is so damn close to Cinnabon (HRH loves this shop and me ). I think the bakery guys will just love it.
> 8% Grahmcracker
> 4% Sugar Cookie
> 3% Caramel
> ...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (22/7/16)

Try these ready made concentrates...

https://www.blckvapour.co.za/products/cinnamon-danish-swirl-v2-concentrate-cap?variant=21809138435
https://www.blckvapour.co.za/products/churro-concentrate-cap
https://www.blckvapour.co.za/products/cinnamon-danish-dx-tfa
https://www.blckvapour.co.za/products/apple-pie-v2-concentrate-cap
https://www.blckvapour.co.za/products/apple-pie-flavor-tfa

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (22/7/16)

SAVaper said:


> Hi,
> 
> Maybe try:



Sounds cool - will give this one a go!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

